# App Store



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

I posted this in another thread, but felt it best moved here.

I would love to see a Tivo App store at some point. As controlling as Apple is with their App Store there is something to be said about a concise experience on iProducts. Tivo approves apps that are listed, but its up to the developers to adhere to certain rules Tivo outlines: must be in HD, must have the Tivo UI, etc. That way its in the developers court to produce a good user experience. Tivo could then just have a small group to assist developers in making their app the best they can, and the rest of their staff could focus on the Tivo software.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

They talked about apps when they announced the Premiere.

They only just put up their page about the SDK though.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481553


----------



## Speed Daemon (Jan 15, 2012)

Magic 8-ball say: "Don't count on it".

TiVo Inc. is definitely moving in the direction of being a closed and locked-down system. Given this, I can't imagine them exposing any of the hardware, firmware and software to 3rd party developers. And without 3rd party developers, a TiVo app store would be mighty bare.

As a member of the elite  TiVo Advisors Panel, my best guess is that TiVo will retain total control of what appears on its menu, and will continue to base the decisions as to what changes they make to the menu based on what lucrative B2B partnerships they make on their own, by using focus groups, and automated market research, in that order of priority.

But it never hurts to dream...

EDIT: Remember that TiVo changes SDKs nearly as fast as politicians change their stories. Don't read too much into yet another SDK, especially since it relies completely on Adobe's proprietary IP. I don't see any announcements saying that _Adobe *and*_ TiVo are proud to announce some kind of contract that would be needed for any real work to get done.


----------

